# Abdominal pain



## kumeena (Sep 9, 2013)

OB pt went to ED for abdominal pain . No vag discharge/bleeding. Final diagnosis is "Abdominal pain in pregnancy". Is it 789.00 & V22.2 or 789.00 & 646.80.

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 9, 2013)

You always code the pregnancy code and the chapter 11 (630-677) code is first listed.  The provider must specifically state that the current condition is not complicating the pregnancy.  It is either a 646 or a 648 code depending on the documentation


----------



## kumeena (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you Debra.


----------

